# Rabbit 16v swap wiring



## fast8vvw (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm putting a 16v engine from a 1991 passat in a 1984 Rabbit GTi . I want to know if i convert the car to CE-2 if it will work. IE- 1990+ Cabriolet interior wiring harness and dash, and use the Passat engine harness. Will it all work with CE-2. I know with VR6 swaps it dose , but can I mix up the two harness's that way? I dont car About the MFA but if a Cabby has it i'll use it. 
Any help would be much apprecaited.
Thanks


----------



## fast8vvw (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit 16v swap wiring (fast8vvw)*

can't anyone give me some input


----------



## MUNICH_VR6 (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: Rabbit 16v swap wiring (fast8vvw)*

well i'm almost in the same boat here, w/ a 1.8 16v into a cabby and i can't get the wiring right. the car turns over but i think the wiring from my cabby fuse box to the 16v's engine harness is not all together right. some help this way would be appreciated


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Rabbit 16v swap wiring (MUNICH_VR6)*

actually just finished a swap with a friend. Getting the car started was the easy part. Getting all the gauges in from the stock cabby harness took some time and a gauge swap for a 10 bar oil pressure gauge.
Chris Stewart (featurned on vortex this month) has some great info on his web site. 
http://www.icstew.com/caddy16v/16v_diagram.jpg
http://www.icstew.com/caddy16v/A1_16v_ign_diagram.jpg
all I really did was take all the power leads from the knock and other control units and unify them to a single connector on the distributor. If you want more then one connection then trace the red/black trace.
First find out if you fuel enrichment system is getting powr by turning on the key and see if the ISV starts working. Then check for spark and make sure your fuel pump is turning on. 
IM me I can work on scanning some wiring diagrams and highlighting what I did to finish the swap wiring including the relocation of the cold start injector wiring off the CIS harness.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Rabbit 16v swap wiring (MUNICH_VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well i'm almost in the same boat here, w/ a 1.8 16v into a cabby and i can't get the wiring right. the car turns over but i think the wiring from my cabby fuse box to the 16v's engine harness is not all together right. some help this way would be appreciated[HR][/HR]​on a cabby, just plug the engine harness into socket D of the fuse box.


----------



## miniclay (Nov 25, 2009)

Im in the process of this swap now, do you know where i can get a wiring diagram for the swap?

thanks


----------

